# So...Mayweather - Mcgregor...



## Smikes77 (Jul 12, 2017)

Ahem...Discuss.

20 years experience pro boxer vs mma guy with some dangerous moves?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 12, 2017)

Maybe if they made Floyd fight with one arm tied behind his back. Maybe.


----------



## James Marshall (Jul 14, 2017)

After the inevitable points win for Mayweather, the rematch should be MMA rules. It's only fair, right?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 14, 2017)

Absolutely. If they survive that, I say something neutral for the third fight...maybe bows and arrows? Pistols at ten paces?


----------



## Smikes77 (Jul 14, 2017)

I think mcgregor is gonna gas out.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 14, 2017)

Mayweathers father trains people who pay him thousands of dollars to get their asses kicked in Vegas. Everyone I know from MMA or Mui Thai (Master Toddy) come out of there knowing what real training is.

To keep Boxing alive Mayweather MUST win, plus he gets to fight a loud mouth white guy.
I can't think of better motivations.
Connor is training for 15 rounds most likely, Mayweather is training 25 rounds, and with several different fighters well rested each round.
That's his fathers way.

Hard punches are a good thing to have, but once your tired the punches just need to be on the money.

This is the best match for both sports I ever heard of.
It's going to be incredible...


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 16, 2017)

This is not a boxing match. It's a spectacle. 

Anyone in a ring with anyone has a chance, because the unexpected knockout is a rare and beautiful thing-Buster Douglas vs Mike Tyson, Lennox Lewis vs Hasim Rahman. This ain't gonna go that way unless Floyd has finally gotten old.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jul 16, 2017)

Mayweather will kick his ass, and I am Irish.


----------



## dannymc (Jul 17, 2017)

woodsdenis said:


> Mayweather will kick his ass, and I am Irish.



well i am also Irish and i'm gonna put my neck out on this one. Mcgregor to win inside 6 rounds with a stoppage. UP THE DUBS!

Danny


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 17, 2017)

Put some money on it. You'll get very good odds.


----------



## dannymc (Jul 17, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> Put some money on it. You'll get very good odds.



i might. mcgregor is 4-1 at the moment. 

Danny


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 17, 2017)

I bet McGregor tries to fake kicks to screw up Mayweather, even though he won't land any.
More to close the distance as Mayweather scoots around...


----------



## woodsdenis (Jul 17, 2017)

dannymc said:


> i might. mcgregor is 4-1 at the moment.
> 
> Danny


Surely Conor is at a seriously disadvantage, more about money and spectacle me thinks. Up the Dubs but not on this one D


----------



## Smikes77 (Jul 17, 2017)

Mcgregor has already won - financially.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 18, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> Mcgregor has already won - financially.


Now THAT is a profound and true statement. Exactly right.


----------



## dannymc (Jul 18, 2017)

woodsdenis said:


> Surely Conor is at a seriously disadvantage, more about money and spectacle me thinks. Up the Dubs but not on this one D



well that would be the case if it was a straight boxing fight. but the point is mcgregor is not going to come out fighting like a traditional boxer. floyd has fought and beat every type of boxer in the last 20 years. but he has never fought a martial artist who is obsessed with movement and can hit as hard as a knock out boxer. if you watch mayweather's 2 fights against the argentine Miadana you can see he nearly lost the first fight. the only thing maidana was missing was knock out power. and how was Maidana able to do this? because he didnt fit into any boxing styles that mayweather was use to fighting, he almost looked like he had never boxed in his life and just came out swinging. this is why this fight is so facinating. the fact that mcgregor is also a south paw is another advantage.

Danny


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 25, 2017)

Oh Lordy, Tysons interview on the Mayweather/McGregor fight is hilarious.
I was going to share it here but ad blocker/VPN needed to be disabled so you can search for it if you want a good laugh.
Nobody was laughing because interrupting or laughing at Tyson is not recommended.
Maybe they didn't notice, but I did.
When a black dude wants to jack off a white cat, they pronounce his name wrong, or call him Joe just to mess with him, even if your name is John or Jim.

But Tyson says McGregor has no shot, and kept calling him McConnor.
Like I said, most folks missed it prolly, but I'm quite use to such feather ruffling...

Mayweather in the 7th round, TKO from Floyd lacing McGregors eyes with his gloves everytime they hold each other.
It's always rubbing as if trying to free your arms or purposely placed scraping upper cuts.

So it shall be written, so it shall be done.
Yul Brennar as Ramses II in Exodus
MGM/United Artists 1956


----------



## dtcomposer (Jul 25, 2017)

I think McGregor is going to lose badly, but there's always that chance that he throws something weird at Mayweather and touches him with that left. I'm a big MMA fan because I love the juxtaposition of styles, and Conor has a very unorthodox striking movement along with incredible accuracy. His best weapon is that he has serious power in that left hand. If he doesn't win in the first couple rounds he'll probably gas, though, and get carved up. I honestly don't think there's much of a chance he hits Mayweather with anything substantial under boxing rules.

The boxing vs. MMA debate is odd to me. The MMA guy will win in a no rules, or MMA rules fight almost every time, and the boxer will do the same under boxing rules. If Floyd fights Conor under MMA rules he'll almost certainly get submitted or TKO'd on the ground. Any outcome but a Floyd win in boxing would be unbelievable. 

What might be more interesting would be a kickboxing match. I still think Conor probably wins that, but that would be the closest thing to a compromise.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 25, 2017)

You are correct, which is why this is a spectacle instead of a boxing match.


----------



## SergeD (Jul 26, 2017)

McGregor is not running enough fast to trap rabbit Mayweather. There will be no fight.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 26, 2017)

Floyd is training with "Chasers" according to folks in the biz in Vegas.
They're under strict NDA but their managers are talking to bookies, this cannot be avoided.

At the end of the day McGregor is going to give us a show, and he's making millions doing it.
Even the IRS might get some money.
Mayweather colluded with Russians and has a dual citizenship.
So not sure how they'll get a cut without attaching wages.
But he owes lots of money.
Not good, ask Wesley Snipes.


----------



## TheNorseman (Jul 27, 2017)

dannymc said:


> well i am also Irish and i'm gonna put my neck out on this one. Mcgregor to win inside 6 rounds with a stoppage. UP THE DUBS!
> 
> Danny


I put $200 on McGregor when he was at +700.


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 27, 2017)

Well, as suspected, he gassed. Always does.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 27, 2017)

TheNorseman said:


> I put $200 on McGregor when he was at +700.


I did the same. Oops.


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 27, 2017)

McGregor did exactly what I said he would. He exposed boxing for being the most fraudulent sport out there. Conor won the first 4 rounds and then round 8 or 9. But two of the judges had it scored 8-1. And that stoppage was crap. Floyd has always been protected in Vegas.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 27, 2017)

I agree with you. I had McGregor winning like 7-2 or something and then on the broadcast they said their unofficial judge had it scored 5-4 for Mayweather and I was like wtf what fight are they watching?

But I'm not sure that Mayweather wasn't just toying with him for 8 rounds. Not toying, per se, but just waiting and outlasting. Playing it smart. McGregor obviously went after him and should have been winning on the card but ran out of gas.

I didn't bet on McGregor thinking he would win (I mean maybe, I gave him about a 9% chance) but there just wasn't a better bet for fun. Betting $100 on Mayweather to win $18 or whatever is not fun. But I bet those cats that put $1M on Mayweather in vegas to win $200k were sweating a bit...


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 27, 2017)

I thought McGregor had a punchers chance. I honestly did not think the fight would go as it did. I am pleased with the outcome.

I remember listening to people like Max Kellerman and Shannon Sharpe saying Mayweather would not even get touched in this fight and would be able to finish him whenever he wants. Their propaganda is a desperate attempt to keep the sport of boxing from flat-lining. All the people in the boxing business should wake up and feel embarrassed this morning.

The results are this: it was a close fight. Mayweather won because McGregor gassed.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't really get the stoppage either... it was clear McGregor was gassed and on his way to the exit but really? I'm not saying that your face needs to be bloody pulp to stop a fight but I've seen a lot of guys keep going that looked much worse.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 27, 2017)

In a way, both men achieved what they wanted.

Mayweather demonstrated he could still wrap his hands around his toes at 40, and McGregor demonstrated that boxing is bullshit.

I don't like combat sports too much anyway, so maybe my opinion shouldn't count but the way I see it there's 2 ways to avoid getting hit in boxing:

1. Dodge/anticipate the other guy's punches
2. Place your body so the opponent has no legal striking area (Floyd's toe-touching maneuver)

(and clinching but everyone does that)

Nobody doubts that Floyd is a defensive genius with unreal reaction time but he was doing a whole lot of #2 too. Those rules are intended to prevent injury to the fighters. Floyd may be a "great technical boxer" by exploiting them but it makes for a boring fight. Floyd clearly outfoxed Conor though, how I see it. Conor's best chance was to KO Floyd early but because Mayweather deliberately lost the first few rounds, Conor's thinking "JAYSUS LADS IM OUTBOXING FOOKIN MAYWEDDER" and doesn't risk the big punch. Floyd was just letting him get gassed until Floyd could win. But I think if Floyd had had to really dodge and be on alert against every single MG offensive, then the endurance gap wouldn't have widened so early AND maybe MG lands a fight-changing punch.

It's ironic that Floyd finally adopted a strategy that made his fight look interesting (if deceptively so) in what's possibly the last fight of his career.

EDIT: I think the ref was right to stop it where it stopped btw. It was over.


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 27, 2017)

TheNorseman said:


> I thought McGregor had a punchers chance. I honestly did not think the fight would go as it did. I am pleased with the outcome.
> 
> I remember listening to people like Max Kellerman and Shannon Sharpe saying Mayweather would not even get touched in this fight and would be able to finish him whenever he wants. Their propaganda is a desperate attempt to keep the sport of boxing from flat-lining. All the people in the boxing business should wake up and feel embarrassed this morning.
> 
> The results are this: it was a close fight. Mayweather won because McGregor gassed.



And that`s a BIG part of the sport. It`s a pre-requisite. You have to have the gas, always Mcgregor`s achilles heal in a big fight. Mayweather`s plan was exactly right. Let him punch himself out, and then take the fight later on, and it played out almost exactly as he said it would.

And the genius part of it is this - Mayweather made Mcgregor think that he could still win in a rematch. I agree with @chillbot about the "not toying per se but..." comment.


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 27, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> And that`s a BIG part of the sport. It`s a pre-requisite. You have to have the gas, always Mcgregor`s achilles heal in a big fight. Mayweather`s plan was exactly right. Let him punch himself out, and then take the fight later on, and it played out almost exactly as he said it would.
> 
> And the genius part of it is this - Mayweather made Mcgregor think that he could still win in a rematch. I agree with @chillbot about the "not toying per se but..." comment.



I really was surprised that Connor gassed. It was his first time going 36 minutes but he has trained for 25. Although I think he's only gone 25 one time. I boxed for 4 years and wrestled my whole life. Both require top cardio, but grappling requires a lot more than boxing. I assumed that 36 minutes of boxing would be no problem for an MMA fighter. 

Again, I am thrilled that McGregor showed everyone what a fraud boxing is. It has nothing to do with me not liking the sport, I am just disgusted with the way it has been run for the past 15 years. Now that everyone has seen what an MMA guy is capable of accomplishing against the best in the world, why would anyone even bother to buy Canelo/GGG? I can't wait to see the pathetic numbers that event does.


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 27, 2017)

Just look at De La Hoyas attempt to try to save his event.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 27, 2017)

Now let's see Mayweather fight MMA Rules.


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 27, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Now let's see Mayweather fight MMA Rules.



Mcgregor would gas.


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 27, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> Mcgregor would gas.



Mayweather would be put away so fast. Conor wouldn't even have time to gas.


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 27, 2017)

Again, I am not hating on Mayweather at all. I love Mayweather and I like his style and character. My main beef is with the boxing promoters. There is a huge difference between boxing and the UFC on promotion. The boxing promoters have done nothing but suck the blood from the sport. The UFC has actually invested in their sport.


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 27, 2017)

TheNorseman said:


> Mayweather would be put away so fast. Conor wouldn't even have time to gas.



I was of course joking. 

Don`t you think that at some point the when the UFC starts handing out millions like boxing that they will want to "take care" of their fighters more, leading dwn the same path? What do you you think?


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 27, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> I was of course joking.
> 
> Don`t you think that at some point the when the UFC starts handing out millions like boxing that they will want to "take care" of their fighters more, leading dwn the same path? What do you you think?



Well besides Mayweather, who actually makes those millions in boxing? I'm interested in seeing what the payouts were for all the fighters on that card besides Mayweather and McGregor. I remember during the Mayweather Mosley fight, the other fighters were paid about 3-4 grand each. I'm sure the boxing business model hasn't changed since then.


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 27, 2017)

TheNorseman said:


> Well besides Mayweather, who actually makes those millions in boxing? I'm interested in seeing what the payouts were for all the fighters on that card besides Mayweather and McGregor. I remember during the Mayweather Mosley fight, the other fighters were paid about 3-4 grand each. I'm sure the boxing business model hasn't changed since then.




Here you go...

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2017/08/purses-mayweather-100m-mcgregor-30m/


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 27, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> Here you go...
> 
> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2017/08/purses-mayweather-100m-mcgregor-30m/



That is actually more money than I would have assumed. The money they listed was between $50,000 and $100,000. Then one of the challengers made $750,000, eight times what the champion made. and all those fights were on the main card. They don't list the prelims. 

In the UFC, the guys on the main card typically make around $500,000. The undercards can make about $30,000-$75,000. The headliners make about a million. The organization makes a shitload.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 27, 2017)

Yep.
It's always about the money....even when they say isn't.

30 years in Nevada, you get too see the money generated for every big fight.
Especially after Atlantic City gangsters and politicians caused AC to lose revenue.
There's so many MMA, Brazilian JuJitsu, Muy Thai and Boxing schools it's the capital of cash/sports.
Wait till the Raiders first game.

As usual, nobody ever realizes Nevada is the only true progressive State in the nation.
Others just pretend...


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 27, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Yep.
> It's always about the money....even when they say isn't.
> 
> 30 years in Nevada, you get too see the money generated for every big fight.
> ...



The (estimated) combined loss for book keepers in the whole city if McGregor won was up to $50 million. And miraculously two of the judges had it scored 8-1 for Mayweather. I'm not saying that anything there is "rigged", all I'm saying is that there are certain things that are protected.


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 27, 2017)

TheNorseman said:


> The (estimated) combined loss for book keepers in the whole city if McGregor won was up to $50 million. And miraculously two of the judges had it scored 8-1 for Mayweather. I'm not saying that anything there is "rigged", all I'm saying is that there are certain things that are protected.



What does Dana White say? Never leave it in the hands of the judges. I`m not disagreeing with you though.


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 27, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> What does Dana White say? Never leave it in the hands of the judges. I`m not disagreeing with you though.



Not disagreeing with you either. Finishing your opponent is the only way to ensure the judges don't screw you. But in this case, what if the referee unfairly stops the fight? I agree that fight was going to get stopped without a doubt. Connor had zero left in the gas tank and Mayweather looked as fresh as a daisy. But without a doubt that was not an appropriate time to end it. Conor was in no way hurt at all.


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 27, 2017)

TheNorseman said:


> Not disagreeing with you either. Finishing your opponent is the only way to ensure the judges don't screw you. But in this case, what if the referee unfairly stops the fight? I agree that fight was going to get stopped without a doubt. Connor had zero left in the gas tank and Mayweather looked as fresh as a daisy. But without a doubt that was not an appropriate time to end it. Conor was in no way hurt at all.



The Mcgregor camp did choose the international judge (although I know thy had no control over who) and the stoppage does seem to have split the concensus. I don`t have a problem with the stoppage but can see why others could.

I had money on Mcgregor too, so was rooting for him.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 27, 2017)

The important factor was the longer the fight lasted the more the book makes.
Straight up and down bets are not the big pay. Parlays and dumb long shots.
Mayfield knew his base pay was 100,000,000.
With receipts versus the PPV Totals with a back end of 8 figures more.
Everybody scored on this card.

That money won't be going to Russian banks though.
He's got dual citizenship, so I'm guessing 15-20% to keep the boys happy.
Even in Russia it's always about the money...


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 27, 2017)

I refused to pay for the fight as I considered it a spectacle rather than a boxing match. A boxing match requires two boxers.

That said, it's quite an achievement that McG went ten rounds with a boxer of Floyd's caliber. I'll be interested to watch the re-run and might pay for a rematch.

For the record-yes, the business of boxing is corrupt and evil, but I love the sport. MMA bores the shit out of me with all that grappling. I never took to wrestling either. Horses for courses.

One more thing-I didn't see the stoppage, but I always prefer the ref to err on the side of stoppage if there's any doubt in his mind as to whether the man can continue to defend himself. 5 seconds too late can cost a life or a lifetime of competency.


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 27, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> MMA bores the shit out of me with all that grappling. I never took to wrestling either. Horses for courses.



MMA bores the shit out of you and boxing doesn't? What was the last boxing match you saw?


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 27, 2017)

Andre "SOG" Ward vs Sergey Kovalev.

Also recommended-any Triple G fight.

Klitschko vs Joshua-great fight.

Are you old enough to have seen Mickey Ward's series against Arturo Gatti? How about the unbelievably great Mexican standoffs between Barrera and Morales? Ever see Ali fight Frazier? Foreman?

I'm 63. My son boxed Golden Gloves. I'm a fan of a terrible, brutal sport, but good luck talking me out of it.


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 27, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> Andre "SOG" Ward vs Sergey Kovalev.
> 
> Also recommended-any Triple G fight.
> 
> ...



You're right, all those are great fights. Are there any other ones? 

First let's get something out of the way. You brought up Ali, Frazier and Foreman. Let's leave them out of the mix because what I'm referring to is boxing of the last 15 years. There is no denying even by modern day boxers that the sport is basically dead at this point. I guess De La Hoya put up Canelo and Triple G, but after that, what else is there? 

Boxing today is no where in the same universe of what it was in the Tyson days and before that. It's not that I have any ill will towards the sport. I boxed for many years, not at the same level as your son, but I loved and was committed to the sport. But I think you would agree with me that the sport has been on a huge decline and no one in the business is doing anything to try to make it better, just sucking the life out of it.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 27, 2017)

Muy Thai still my fav.
Holding during boxing, boring
Grappling in MMA, Men rolling around with men....very un hetero.
WWE...totally lame.
Front rolling dick ear jabs....fake.


----------



## dannymc (Aug 28, 2017)

i'm still very proud of him as an Irish man. he put up a great performance. imo he won the first 4 rounds then mayweather took him into deep water in the next 6 rounds and drowned him. that's what 21 years of experience gives you. but i think the ref should of let a knock down happen. mcgregor gets like that in alot of his MMA fights and is able to come back. i feel the boxing community couldnt afford to see this amateur boxer take their top man the distance.

well done Conor. 

Danny


----------



## SergeD (Aug 28, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> Andre "SOG" Ward vs Sergey Kovalev.
> 
> Also recommended-any Triple G fight. Klitschko vs Joshua-great fight.
> 
> Are you old enough to have seen Mickey Ward's series against Arturo Gatti? How about the unbelievably great Mexican standoffs between Barrera and Morales? Ever see Ali fight Frazier? Foreman?



Or Hagler-Hearns or boxers facing Marciano which never ran away, that is boxing. Mayweather had once the real opportunity to challenge younger Pacman but declined the invitation.


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 28, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Muy Thai still my fav.
> Holding during boxing, boring
> Grappling in MMA, Men rolling around with men....very un hetero.
> WWE...totally lame.
> Front rolling dick ear jabs....fake.



Watch youtube videos of Thai boxers in Thailand. They start when they're kids. It's bloody and brutal, bones shatter left and right... it's a real gut check.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 28, 2017)

Who's going to win Rollerball this year?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 28, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Who's going to win Rollerball this year?



Probably James Caan or John Houseman


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 28, 2017)

TheNorseman said:


> Watch youtube videos of Thai boxers in Thailand. They start when they're kids. It's bloody and brutal, bones shatter left and right... it's a real gut check.



My stage rig minus keyboards, plus my kick bag that sits on a water tank for balance.
I still can lay it down on its side with inward crescent kicks, or front mule kicks.

I dont have time these days but had a life of Golden Gloves, Tae Kwon Do, fought in the Grand Nationals 8 years in a row, then in the 90s trained at Master Toddys in Vegas, Schwarzekopfs daughter and Secret Service detail were there everyday as Gulf War 1 made his family a target with Saddam Husseins hit squads.

Friends trained with Mayweathers father for 500 a week, so Ive seen lots of the various levels of martial arts. After 40 years I just kick a bag now to protect myself from Liberal Antifu-Fu's in case 5 of them block my car. 6 might be difficult but 5 pansies is probably do able even as a middle aged brown skinned racist.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 29, 2017)

TheNorseman said:


> You're right, all those are great fights. Are there any other ones?
> 
> First let's get something out of the way. You brought up Ali, Frazier and Foreman. Let's leave them out of the mix because what I'm referring to is boxing of the last 15 years. There is no denying even by modern day boxers that the sport is basically dead at this point. I guess De La Hoya put up Canelo and Triple G, but after that, what else is there?
> 
> Boxing today is no where in the same universe of what it was in the Tyson days and before that. It's not that I have any ill will towards the sport. I boxed for many years, not at the same level as your son, but I loved and was committed to the sport. But I think you would agree with me that the sport has been on a huge decline and no one in the business is doing anything to try to make it better, just sucking the life out of it.



The business of boxing has always been horribly corrupt. I do some production work for Micheal Olajide, who was a top tier boxer . He fought Iran Barkely and Tommy Hearns, both tough fighters, but Hearns was a real beast. His descriptions of the fight game are pretty sad.

Boxers like Mayweather, Sweet Pea Whitaker, Bernard Hopkins, Roy Jones etc-these guys were TRUE boxers in that they wanted to hit occasionally, use footwork, and NOT get hit, especially as they got older. Angles, shoulders, frustrate the opponent. That's a big part of the sweet science. However, FIGHTING is always more exciting. Triple G and Kovalev, Andre Ward, Danny Abrams,Terence Crawford, Canelo Alvarez, Keith Thurman, Vasyl Lomachenko ...there are many others.[/QUOTE]


----------

